# Gone With The Wind...



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, its been one hell-of-a ride folks. But as Picard said "All good things must come to an end." Tonight I was witness to one of the most childlike displays I have seen in all my years in model building. I feel that my interests,and talents will be better served elsewhere. So I bid a fond farewell to some of you, as for the rest "Frankly, My Dear..."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NOW what did I miss?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PM mate.

Chris.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Well, its been one hell-of-a ride folks. But as Picard said "All good things must come to an end." Tonight I was witness to one of the most childlike displays I have seen in all my years in model building. I feel that my interests,and talents will be better served elsewhere. So I bid a fond farewell to some of you, as for the rest "Frankly, My Dear..."


This is just nuts......:freak:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wha' happin'??


Wayne


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man there's been a lot of drama lately. WTF ???


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

Could someone please fill me in on whats going on here? I joined this site in hopes of making friends and learning about building models,dioramas,etc from others.
All I've seen here so far is people getting pissed off and a lot of long time members leaving!
Whats causeing this?


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

toysoldierman20 said:


> Could someone please fill me in on whats going on here? I joined this site in hopes of making friends and learning about building models,dioramas,etc from others.
> All I've seen here so far is people getting pissed off and a lot of long time members leaving!
> Whats causeing this?


There are not a lot of long time members leaving as far as I can see. Only duct has made that declaration. We all hope he reconsiders. Hes a great modeler and I have enjoyed looking at his work.:thumbsup:

As to what happened. Its to much to get into and really to silly. I will say this, most people here are great and willing to help new members out, unfortunately a few misinterpret things and sadly made things a little uncomfortable around here the last couple days. We shoud all help new members get aquainted with posting in these forums instead of chastizing them. Assuming things about people is never a good thing. It only results in hurt feelings.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Happens here every few years or so. Usually as fallout from some new, big personality who arrives in a flourish and sort of dominates the board. It's an interesting internet phenomenon. Several other BBs have resulted from member exodus in the past.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:jest::thumbsup:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...well, I don't understand why people who feel the need to "leave" have to hold a press conference! Just go and save us all the drama.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

BrianM said:


> ...well, I don't understand why people who feel the need to "leave" have to hold a press conference! Just go and save us all the drama.


Ditto.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

BrianM said:


> ...well, I don't understand why people who feel the need to "leave" have to hold a press conference! Just go and save us all the drama.


Sometimes the drama helps us back down earth....


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Stuntman said:


> Yea, I know what you mean.
> 
> I hate those kind of people too.


Just an observation based on long-time membership. No "judgments" made or implied.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

How about this for a solution?
A sub-forum for this site that we can call "The Lounge" for discussing anything we want to. Who wants to be a moderator for it and arrainge things with Hankster to make it so?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

BrianM said:


> ...well, I don't understand why people who feel the need to "leave" have to hold a press conference! Just go and save us all the drama.



There are those out there that just hate the idea of them leaving a board and nobody noticing, so they do the "goodbye cruel BBoard" type of post. It's just an attention getter and they'll stop by afterwards to see what happens in their wake.

I moderate on two other boards and it happens with amazing regularity.

Bryan


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I nominate Stuntman for moderator of the Sci-Fi Lounge (or whatever you want to call it). I think his collection speaks volumes for his dedication to our hobby and to sci-fi in general.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

SECOND! But it needs to go to Hankster first.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Zorro said:


> Happens here every few years or so. Usually as fallout from some new, big personality who arrives in a flourish and sort of dominates the board. It's an interesting internet phenomenon. Several other BBs have resulted from member exodus in the past.


These things gotta happen every five years or so, ten years. Helps to get rid of the bad blood. Been ten years since the last one.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the idea of an off topic lounge. Several of the boards I belong to have this type of area.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

off topic is good but i would add that cutting a thread off before it gets too nasty is usually a good idea. Heading it off at the pass you might say. Alot of people start with good intentions but go "off" at the slightest things sometimes.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

BrianM said:


> ...well, I don't understand why people who feel the need to "leave" have to hold a press conference! Just go and save us all the drama.


It's one thing to leave because whatever no longer meets your needs or you've outgrown it. Then by all means, just stop posting. But if you're leaving, say, this forum, because it seems to be turning into something uncomfortable, if not downright toxic - then it's probably a good thing to say that this is why you're leaving. If nothing else it lets the moderators know that something is amiss. 

Ducttape's modeling was a lot of fun to follow and I'll very much miss him. I got some good ideas and much needed inspiration from his threads and posts and over the last year it was a pleasure to follow the work of one of the few people here who actually did build things. Whenever a group like this loses someone enthusiastic and skilled, we all lose.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stuntman said:


> Sometimes when people announce things like that in public, they are reaching for others.


Hey, man, I don't any of you guys reaching for me in public!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Well, if he wants to bow out... maybe it is more to take a break from the BS, if that is the issue.

I would hope you would pop back.

Like life, BB change... so don't be a stranger. Look back on us from time to time ductapeforever.

Don't know what happen, but I appreciated your participation on this site. :wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The Idea of the lounge forum sounds good to me too.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

feh! I guess I'm like a genius or somethin'. :hat:
BTW, that music was quite appropriate for the subject matter, and the drum beat very nicely matched the screen action.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Stuntman said:


> *If we as adults can't show restraint, imagine how our children will turn out...*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've worked at multiple schools and I fear I know the answer! FYI...these are the kids who will be the ones deciding on when or if to pull our plug.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Stuntman said:


> Here I was at 17, just finished basic training, and on my way to Viet Nam.
> 
> so yes, I do love this country and know the value of it's people.
> 
> ...


Air Force here, 1974-1978.... The best thing I ever did......:thumbsup:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Stuntman said:


> and then there is the sad pics......
> 
> I took this picture of Jonathan Harris, Dr. Smith, signing my first season laser pistiol and it wasn't too long before he left us.


Well there's a blast from the past...The Icons Showroom.

Yes, it's sad that Jonathan Harris is gone, a true gentleman.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> I feel that my interests,and talents will be better served elsewhere.


Judging from the direction this forum has taken lately, I’m afraid you’re probably right.



Stuntman said:


> If we as adults can't show restraint, imagine how our children will turn out...


“Restraint” doesn’t appear to be part of your collection. 

Seriously Stunts, if this keeps up you and yourself are going to need to get a room. 

Speaking on behalf of the self-respecting adults in the audience (I know you’re out there, guys), this relentless campaign of self-indulgent, self-congratulatory self-promotion is bordering on the pornographic. Have you no shame, man? You’re averaging 13 vanity-fueled posts a day, few of which have anything to do with the purpose of this website, i.e. model making. Are you really that desperate for attention? If so, I suggest you start your own website forum, where you can post pictures of yourself to your heart's content. 

In the meantime, give the personal PR campaign a rest. Moebius didn’t start this forum so visitors could watch you worship at the altar of yourself. You’re a _guest_ here for God's sake. If you want to be an exhibitionist try exhibiting more styrene and less bull****.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man...this forum is looking more like the Gladiator section at RI every day.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank you Rob!


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

Cann't we all just try to get along? I would hate to see such a great model site go by the wayside because of a few ego's!
If you don't care for a particular post then by pass it! No one is forced to read or look at anything here that they don't want to.
More model talk and less insults should be the new order of the day!
Where is the moderators while all this is going on?Time to step up and make some decisions as to what direction this site needs to take:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Stuntman - I have to agree with Rob above. I don't post here often enough to get worked up about anything (or at least I don't stay worked up very long) -- but just the way that Duct's farewell thread here somehow morphed into your personal campaign to become a moderator is, I think, pretty telling in itself. Your professional accomplishments are impressive and prideworthy, but dude -- get a blog.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

Thank you, Rob. Well done. And thanks for using the sharp knife.

David,


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

All the more reason HobbyTalk should have a "lounge" section, like many other message boards. 
If you want to read or write anything that's not strictly topical, that's the area to go. If you do NOT want to read anything that's not topical, that would be the area to avoid.
I rest my case.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Teslabe & Stuntman & those here that served our Country, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

toysoldierman20 said:


> No one is forced to read or look at anything here that they don't want to.


How I wish that were the case, but the last few days it's gotten so I can't open a thread without coming face to face with yet another shot of Mr. Pisani with his arm around some ashen-faced B-list celeb.

Enough is enough. I'm honestly not looking to incite a flame war, and I have nothing against Mr. Pisani personally. I just don't think he has the right to turn the Moebius Forum into his own personal peep show. It's rude to the visitors, it's disrespectful to the hosts, and, whether he knows it or not, it's humiliating to the poster.

"Restraint" indeed.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

CARSON and CULT, why the venom??:? This thread was started because duct was leaving due to Cults(non moebius) negative thread last night. Stuntmans only crime is his enthusiasm. Why all the negativity????? Hes not making non moebius threads any longer. He did not start this one. BIG deal hes putting some personal pictures in this thread to lighten the mood up. As mentioned above dont come into the thread if it bothers you.

If people want to get technical maybe the Moebius Fans PICTURE THREAD should go. Most of the people there are not discussing Moebius models but rather themselves. That fun thread that it is maybe it SHOULDNT be there as well. Its masked as a moebius thread but we all know most people that post in there have a picture of themselves doing NON MOEBIUS things and are discussing NON MOEBIUS stuff. Plus many post all over the hobbytalk forums so they are not 100% moebius. :lol::lol:Just a thought.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> I suggest you start your own website forum, where you can post pictures of yourself to your heart's content.


Seconded. Well, seventhed.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Stuntman said:


> *If we as adults can't show restraint, imagine how our children will turn out...*


Stuntman, please refer to your post (#84) on your "In Response" thread....

Chris.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Deleted due to double post.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Also look at #26, 79 and 82 in that thread.(The result which was#84) Plus Cults thread (which was complety erased last night)that was not kind but said some unkind things.Again instead of you guys Chastising a new poster tell him in civil terms what hes doing wrong in instead of trying to be mini-moderators and being unkind. We are supposed to be here to help each other.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

model maker said:


> Teslabe & Stuntman & those here that served our Country, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE.



Thank you very much model maker.....:wave: It was and still is my honor.....:thumbsup: I have work for over 30 years in the defense
industry. I've always been very proud of my country and know we 
will get things in order soon.....:thumbsup:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Dar said:


> ...........If people want to get technical maybe the Moebius Fans PICTURE THREAD should go. Most of the people there are not discussing Moebius models but rather themselves. .........


Actually, *that* would have been the most appropriate place for Stuntman to post. But instead, there are all sorts of threads that he started within the "Moebius Models" section that have nothing whatsoever to do about the assembling, or tips on how to assemble, Moebius models. That's what I, as a satisfied customer of Moebius and HobbyTalk, come here for. Though I find aspects of his posts interesting, the sheer number of posts that Stuntman has made in the past few days, makes it cumbersome to navigate and get any real info.

My 2 cents....

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dar said:


> CARSON and CULT, why the venom?


No venom. Just a call for a little self-control. 



Dar said:


> Stuntmans only crime is his enthusiasm.


I have no problem with enthusiasm. Unfortunately Stunts is a tad overly enthused about _himself_, and this is not the place to repeatedly indulge in that particular, ah, pleasure.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

GKvfx said:


> Actually, *that* would have been the most appropriate place for Stuntman to post. But instead, there are all sorts of threads that he started within the "Moebius Models" section that have nothing whatsoever to do about the assembling, or tips on how to assemble, Moebius models. That's what I, as a satisfied customer of Moebius and HobbyTalk, come here for. Though I find aspects of his posts interesting, the sheer number of posts that Stuntman has made in the past few days, makes it cumbersome to navigate and get any real info.
> 
> My 2 cents....
> 
> Gene



As I said above Stuntman has not started any more non moebius threads. They have all been moved or closed. He understands now. He was new to forums in general.I did not see any of the people who have a problem with him actually help him but chastise right off the bat. This is the only thread today that Stuntman has posted non moebius material.(which is pretty much a non moebius thread to start with. :lol: which he did NOT start) Again he just lightening the mood up.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I returned here to clean out my reference photos, and I see the war is still ging on. MY GOD, It's safer in the Gaza strip. Models people, the site is about models. How it turned into Vanity Fair is beyond me. My decision stands...


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> I returned here to clean out my reference photos, and I see the war is still ging on. MY GOD, It's safer in the Gaza strip. Models people, the site is about models. How it turned into Vanity Fair is beyond me. My decision stands...




The fight only continues in a thread you started Duct. People are wondering why you are leaving???They are discussing why??? You kinda unwilling added fuel to the fire.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Stuntman said:


> you have to be the biggest hypocrite I have ever met in my life!


Dude, wise up. I was attempting to take a good-natured poke at you with the VanPattan thing. I'd hope you'd take the hint that some of us don't appreciate the shameless Photo-Op grandstanding. Obviously you were too thrilled being noticed to notice.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Stuntman said:


> and we all appreciate and thank you for your service Teslabe.


Thank you very much my friend....:wave:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a GREAT idea for a new figure kit.

Oh hey, is this a bad time...?:jest:


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> I have a GREAT idea for a new figure kit.
> 
> Oh hey, is this a bad time...?:jest:




Ok, now that was funny.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> I have a GREAT idea for a new figure kit.
> 
> Oh hey, is this a bad time...?:jest:


We need more posts like this right about now....


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The off topic photos are fine, when in the right arena, BUT THEY DON"T BELONG HERE !
Use Picasa, or Flicr, Kodak photo share....anything but here. We are all quite jealous, and duly impressed ,but this is about models and model building. Acting like adults...hmmm what a concept.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Are we any closer to a group hug.....:wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

teslabe said:


> We need more posts like this right about now....


There once was a man from Nantucket..:tongue:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

My point is well made with the above post. Knock it off!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> My point is well made with the above post. Knock it off!


Does it really matter Duct???? This whole thread is non-moebius and will be closed soon enough I think.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, we've tried to be polite and understanding. Perhaps a little more blunt....Stuntman, these photos are becoming annoying, as they have nothing to do with Moebius or modeling, please take them elsewhere.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

At some point in the last few days, this quit being the Moebius forum.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't wish to see it turned into the Stuntman's personal forum either...


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys hes NOT posting non moebius threads any longer. TAke a look down the list of threads. He gets it. This non moebius thread was started by Duct. Whats the problem???? Stuntman is lightning the mood of a goodbye thread. NO DIFFERENT THAN THE MOEBIUS FAN PICTURE THREAD which contains numerous pictures of non moebius stuff. sheesh.:lol:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think I would know what to post in an off topic lounge, I only know about kits, good ones, bad ones, old ones, new ones etc. Even my wife says I'm only good for one thing....yeah, kits!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Stuntman said:


> well boys, we must be doin' somethin right!


Yeah- we're splitting camps, wrecking friendships, causing trouble where there was none, and ruining a great forum....

Chris.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Stuntman said:


> why is it that in another active thread you can post pics of yourself, your bird, your dogs, and your toys but here it is not ok.
> 
> I didn't see anyone jumping on people over there for posting off topic pics unless..... Oh, I got it, Moebius is making models of Birds and dogs now!


We are all guests in someone's house(Moebius)dont abuse the privilage.Moebius decides what gets posted,no one else.alex


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

There are Sci-Fi Forums, Star Trek Forums, Costuming Forums, Dog Forums etc. The point most of us here are trying to make is that this is a Modeling Community, we can talk about all that other stuff on the appropriate sites ...just not here, why is that so difficult to understand? ...And where the heck are the moderators? Moderate please.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

falcon49xxx said:


> We are all guests in someone's house(Moebius)dont abuse the privilage.Moebius decides what gets posted,no one else.alex



Well than why was everyone telling Stuntman (in unfriendly terms) that he was posting in the wrong forums? Shouldnt that be the job of the moderators and not yours????


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Fine, thats wonderful, but take it to the Relationships Forum....for Pete's sake.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Stuntman said:


> *Watch it Sucka*


WOW! I've been waiting for Moebius to put this kit out.. what? This aint a kit?
Aw c'mon man, it's not fair I tells ya!:freak:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Dar said:


> Well than why was everyone telling Stuntman (in unfriendly terms) that he was posting in the wrong forums? Shouldnt that be the job of the moderators and not yours????


Because he has belant disregard for anyone and anything but himself!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> WOW! I've been waiting for Moebius to put this kit out.. what? This aint a kit?
> Aw c'mon man, it's not fair I tells ya!:freak:
> 
> Kitz' :wave:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Stuntman said:


> You are splitting hairs with much ado about nothing.
> 
> I think I know how this works now...
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to bait you Stuntman- I'm stating a fact. If this thread gets locked, another one will pop up in its place. I can't even imagine what's going on in Franks or Daves minds and right now I don't think I'd want to.It's becoming uncontrollable.This last 24 hours or so is leaving a black cloud over this forum....
How can you love me when you don't even know me?....

As for the amount of guys looking at this thread- it's like watching a plane crash. It's terrible, but it's hard not to look on...

Chris.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

OK, I'd like to remind you all that Stuntman is new to forums and the decorum of "netiquette". Specifically, a little thing called "Thread Hijacking", and I'm afraid that he didn't know about this.

To quickly educate you, Stephen, I will cut & paste this from Wikipedia so you'll understand the hostility that's taking place here:


"Thread hijacking in internet forum communication is the act of steering a discussion off-topic by discussing a subject entirely unrelated to the subject at hand.

While this ... is often accidental - caused by participants in the discussion responding to a throwaway remark, thus taking the thread off at a tangent from the original subject matter. 

The results often provoke a feeling of resentment from the author of the original post.

Threadjacking is generally considered a breach of netiquette and can cause ill feelings among other participants in the discussion."


Oh, and I'd like to clarify to the rest of you unfamiliar with show business people; they ARE the product that they sell (daily), which is why "self promotion" comes very naturally to them, from movie stars all the way down to extras who wait on tables between gigs.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

falcon49xxx said:


> Because he has belant disregard for anyone and anything but himself!



I read through his orignal thread. I did not see that. Only when people started to be rude to him. AGAIN he did not know where to post. Anyone of you guys who chastised him could have said it in nicer terms and provide a link for him.


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

ENOUGH ALREADY!IF THIS CRAP DOSEN'T STOP VERY SOON THEN I'LL ALSO GO ELSE WHERE! THIS HAS GOTTEN TOTALY OUT OF HAND OVER NOTHING!
A GUY POST PHOTOS OF HIS COLLECTION BECAUSE HE'S PROUD OF IT AND BECAUSE SOMEONE GET A LITTLE JEALOUS ALL HELL BREAL LOOSE!
WHO EVER THE MODERATOR IS HERE NEEDS TO WAKE UP AND SETTLE THIS SITUATION REAL FAST OR THIS WHOLE SITE WILL GO TO HELL IN A HANDBASKET!!!!!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dar said:


> I read through his orignal thread. I did not see that. Only when people started to be rude to him. AGAIN he did not know where to post. Anyone of you guys who chastised him could have said it in nicer terms and provide a link for him.


Precisely!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

toysoldierman20 said:


> ENOUGH ALREADY!IF THIS CRAP DOSEN'T STOP VERY SOON THEN I'LL ALSO GO ELSE WHERE! THIS HAS GOTTEN TOTALY OUT OF HAND OVER NOTHING!
> A GUY POST PHOTOS OF HIS COLLECTION BECAUSE HE'S PROUD OF IT AND BECAUSE SOMEONE GET A LITTLE JEALOUS ALL HELL BREAL LOOSE!
> WHO EVER THE MODERATOR IS HERE NEEDS TO WAKE UP AND SETTLE THIS SITUATION REAL FAST OR THIS WHOLE SITE WILL GO TO HELL IN A HANDBASKET!!!!!


It will be ok. Its all contained in one thread toysoldierman. It will be deleted soon. Dont worry.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Steven, I truely think you are a fine person, and I'm sure I would be honored to discuss any number of a million subjects with you. Please understand , I wouldn't come to a set you were working on and ruin the shot by talking. It's rude. We all welcome you here to talk models and model building. By "Grandstanding" to use someone else's term of more like "show and tell" by any other observation is not what we are here for.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Stuntman is very much aware of what he is doing. He had done this in other forums and been banned for his behavior. Ask around at the Universal Monster Army for starters.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Stuntman said:


> Haven't you something better to do?


Yeah, I think I've about said my piece. 

As I mentioned before, my issue isn't with you personally, Stunts. It's with the swath of destruction you've blazed through the Moebius forum over the course of the last four or five days. I like this forum, I respect the guys who run it, and I'm fond of _most_ of the people who post here. 

Thing is, some of us found the place a lot more hospitable before you appeared on the scene like an attention-starved five year-old astride a china shop bull, frantically shoving pix of yourself in our dismayed faces, and shamelessly boasting about your money, your cars, your manliness, your celeb pals, your collection, your charity work, your service to our country, etc, etc, etc. It was fun for the first five minutes, but that sort of thing has a tendency to get old after a while.

Personally I'd like nothing more than for Hank to set you up with your own, private, cult-of-personality-friendly cyber-lounge where you and your sycophantic flock can swap tales of your amazing exploits `till your hearts' content.

Sadly, I'm not holding my breath.



Stuntman said:


> Well "Dude" that was kinda knarley, don't ya think.


It's spelled "gnarly."


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Steven, I truely think you are a fine person, and I'm sure I would be honored to discuss any number of a million subjects with you. Please understand , I wouldn't come to a set you were working on and ruin the shot by talking. It's rude. We all welcome you here to talk models and model building. By "Grandstanding" to use someone else's term of more like "show and tell" by any other observation is not what we are here for.



He truely does know that now Duct. He has ceased posting his pics in this forum in new threads since before you left. I think he was only doing it in this one to lighten up the mood because you had left. Seriously I think thats all he was doing. Really no different than the Moebius Fan page with silly pics of posters doing non moebius stuff.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Dar said:


> I read through his orignal thread. I did not see that. Only when people started to be rude to him. AGAIN he did not know where to post. Anyone of you guys who chastised him could have said it in nicer terms and provide a link for him.


Actually,he knows exactly what he's doing.Ask him why he was banned from the Vesper site last year.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, thats a cool site. I love the Universal Monsters. I will have to join.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

You, know, I got my wires crossed and was wrong. I withdraw that statement about the UMA. Sorry Stuntman. 

But that doesn't change that you've over run this forum, flooded it with unrelated clutter, divided this group, disrupted it and screamed for love and attention. That is not what this forum is for, it is not what this forum is about. Goodbye to the Moebius Forum and welcome to the Stuntman forum.

Steve


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

There's no stopping him...he's like Magnesium, once lit, you just have to let him burn himself out...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Stuntman said:


> I said i feel sorry for Iverson and I stick by that.
> 
> some people gothrough their whole lives making up things about people because they have nothing better todo.
> 
> ...


I've met Steve. I like Steve. He's a straight up guy. He doesn't need anyone to feel sorry for him. 

You're showing your true colors, Stuntman - even though that's _exactly_ what you don't mean to do.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

OK gentlemen... I do not intend to sit here till 3:00 AM trying to control things here again!
If Anyone Hijacks threads it I will delelte those posts Immediately.
I guess I need to start closing threads and deleting threads more often and maybe I need to start banishing some folks.
Let's get back to the basics here - talking modeling - not collections of toys - not other members manners or lack of manners.
I will restore some kind of order here one way or another... 
We can all live by the rules posted at the top of the forum for everybody's convenience I've copied them here!
DaRulz

1) Stay on topic. This is a modeling forum. This is NOT a political, religious or any other type of forum. If you wish to talk about topics other then modeling, then find a forum elsewhere that covers those topics.

2) No threads devoted to piercings or Members' personal problems. See DaRulz #1 above.

3) No flaming, name calling, etc… I am sure you get the drift of this one.

4) No foul language or "adult" content or posting of pictures containing nudity.

5) If you post a link to a site that has nudity you MUST post a warning along with the link.

6) The above also covers not only messages that you post but messages and links you may have in your signature. The moderator reserves the right to edit signatures if required.

All of the above is covered by the general HobbyTalk TOS but needs to be reinforced so everyone remembers that HobbyTalk should be a place where EVERYONE can be comfortable and enjoy visiting. Anyone that wants to make any other member or non-member uncomfortable or feel unwelcome is no longer welcome here and we will take whatever measures are required to ensure that HobbyTalk continues to be a place where everyone is welcome.

We can all follow DaRulz or I can start editing threads, Deleting posts, deleting threads and banning offenders .
We can do this the easy way wirth everyones cooperation. OR- I can do it the other way if I have to!

Dave


----------

